
Ask HN: What are examples of good dev docs? - ibn-python
Have an opportunity to provide input on my company&#x27;s api documentation. What are some of your favorite examples of docs done well?
======
ldng
Django is, IMHO, one of the best in both its content and structure.

Here is an enlightning talk about the structure :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azf6yzuJt54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azf6yzuJt54)

------
jdbowman
What sort of API is it? Web-based (as in REST or GraphQL)? Or software
libraries? Curious the language, in that case...

~~~
ibn-python
REST

~~~
jdbowman
A few that impress me: \- Github:
[https://docs.github.com/en/rest/guides/getting-started-
with-...](https://docs.github.com/en/rest/guides/getting-started-with-the-
rest-api) \- Twilio:
[https://www.twilio.com/docs/usage/api](https://www.twilio.com/docs/usage/api)
\- Stripe: [https://stripe.com/docs/api](https://stripe.com/docs/api)

You may also appreciate reading Swagger's tips: [https://swagger.io/blog/api-
documentation/best-practices-in-...](https://swagger.io/blog/api-
documentation/best-practices-in-api-documentation/) and reading up on Swagger
in general.

------
michannne
Tensorflow. Also the MSDN, specifically for .NET. I think having relevant
examples explaining the impact of the arguments is more important than a dry
explanation of the function itself.

